# csfa ems decal



## Migdaddy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey everyone just finishing up my EMT certification and i want to get an EMT or EMS CSFA decal for my truck. You know, they make CSFA decals that have depts underneath, and they also make ones that say EMS or EMT etc. WOnderin g if anyone knows where i can find one. thanks!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.csfa.net/


Pro forum whoring tip: Don't use acronyms because you'll run into people who have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## John E (Mar 4, 2008)

*Well...*

the first thing you'll need to do is join the California State Firefighters Assoc. They can probably help you with your decal request.

I don't know if they have any "EMS" or "EMT" decals but they're the folks who sell the ones you're describing.

John E.


----------



## MedicDoug (Mar 4, 2008)

CSFA doesn't sell these decals. You get a couple every year when you renew your membership, and your department name under which you register is the decal you get. I don't remember ever seeing a CSFA EMS or EMT decal. Maybe it might have been a close copy?


----------

